# My IBS-C



## coolsupernanny (Jun 27, 2012)

Hi, My IBS all started on Thanksgiving 2010, my tummy hurt so bad that I wanted to go home and not stay at my relatives house but i had no choice. It took my doctor until around Christmas that year to figure out I had IBS. At first I'm like i can't handle this. I took gluten and dairy out and it helped for a little bit but them tummy hurt again so i said to myself ill just eat whatever. then my GI doc told me to take miralax once a day and that did not help much so she told me to go up to two times a day which helped but then when i met my boyfriend we talked about it and agreed to have me go down to once a day did that for a while and now i feel bloated and found out that the miralax might be making me feel bloated so now it ha been two days since i have had miralax. but of course i have my period so i am hoping that taking miralax out will help my pain and i won't ever get constipated that much. I have been drinking a lot more and eating more fruits and veggies the last couple days. I hope and pray this works. I hate taking meds especially when i have to remember to take them.Thanks for reading!!


----------



## LenSan (Jun 6, 2005)

You may want to try adding more fiber to your diet. Slowly! The right amount of water and fiber could give you some relief. Laxitives are only going to give you temporary relief if any at all. Just an opinion, I am not a doctor. The type of fiber that you add to your diet is important. Since you have constipation, soluable fiber is the way to go, like what you find in fruits and veggies, so, you are definitely on the right track! Hope that works, good luck!Len


----------

